

If the Google Phone really exists, it's a mistake - pegobry
http://www.businessinsider.com/if-a-google-phone-actually-exists-its-a-mistake-2009-11

======
dkersten
Nokia has invested too much into Symbian and Maemo and Qt to switch to
Android, IMHO. They seem set on pushing Maemo as the system of choice and Qt
as the framework of choice. They've put a lot of resources into Qt and seem
intent on enticing developers to use it.

~~~
elidourado
Surely Nokia understands the concept of a sunk cost.

